# Using a cattle trailer as a horse trailer??



## horsegirlalex

o.k so next weekend i am moving my horse to my grandmother's 300 acre farm, and all she has available for moving large animals is a cattle trailer, and i do not have the privilege to own my own horse trailer yet 

Last time i visited there with my horse, we were not as well educated on if using the cattle trailer to move my horse was a good idea or not (because it was a last minute sort of thing  so we just went ahead and used it! she arrived safely, but i could hear her moving around and getting ansy along the way, and it just worried me ya know? ( for those that do not know, a cattle trailer has no middle divider in the large box, so it is like just tying your horse up in a "stall" and driving hahaha )

the barn that i am at now has a horse trailer that we could borrow, but it has reaaaaallly bad tires, which worries me even more.

so i guess what i'm asking is if it is really OK to move my horse in the cattle trailer or not? or maybe if i do what precautions i should take before hand ) i am a natural worrier so i could just be over reacting about the whole thing hahaha!

oh yea! and its only a 35-40 minute drive

THANKS)0


----------



## COWCHICK77

Yep!

That's we have and we have been using them for years. I prefer them over a "horse trailer".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

As long as she has sufficient head room, moving her in a stock trailer is fine.

They make modified stock trailers for horses, and I love that the dividers come out and it's one big box. Horses travel better if they have room to move and get comfortable. My next trailer will be a modified stock.


----------



## Thunderkingracer

Well I think if it's under an hour it's okay if she gets antsy you need to exerciser her a bit before you put her in. But as far as that goes your better with a cow trailer than a trailer with bad tires!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly

I haul in a stock trailer. I've had as few as one horse and as many as five in it. I actually like stock trailers over straight loads. But do like slant loads.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

I have a stock trailor, it does have a divider . I also put down rubber floor mats after replaced all the wood floor. the horses dont seem to get as claustrophic, as we dont trailer a lot any more.


----------



## Dustbunny

I'd use the stock trailer. Is the floor matted? I might suggest adding shavings (not cedar) to the area where she will stand...it will help the footing.

Welcome to Worriers Anonymous. "Don't tell me worrying doesn't help. Everything I worry about never happens."


----------



## Saddlebag

In a stock trailer horses like to move around a bit. Many prefer to travel backwards or semi backwards as it's more comfortable. They often more more when you stop but they are just checking everything out within their vision.


----------



## Chevaux

My sister has used a stock trailer for years. When she hauls her two horses, she leaves them loose and one will stand forward and the other will stand backward and they do it that way every time.


----------



## NBEventer

As long as there is mats it wont be a problem. I wouldn't even tie her. So she can stand how she wants and find her footing. I had a friend who used a piece of plywood and tied it from the ceiling and it touched the floor. I don't know what she did to stop it from swinging though. But she would put her two horses in with the divider and they both had a box stall.


----------



## Corporal

Dustbunny said:


> Welcome to Worriers Anonymous. "Don't tell me worrying doesn't help. Everything I worry about never happens."


ROFLMAO!! Me, too.


----------



## horsegirlalex

thanks every one for calming my nerves  for those that have asked, not there is not mats, but the floor is covered with about 4 inches or more of straw and shavings, so that would provide a cushion for her! so yea i will be using the stock trailer, and not tying her up as suggested THANKS EVERYONE!


----------

